# Small things that really annoy you in life



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Those stupid PUSH for water faucets in public restrooms that NEVER keep the water on long enough!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok, I'll go next...

The 95 year old lady in a Buick (with a jesus fish on the back, of course) doing 25 in a 50 with no place to pass.

I'm getting pissed just thinking about it. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Those stupid PUSH for water faucets in public restrooms that NEVER keep the water on long enough!


 How about the air blow dryer that they make you use to dry your hands that are ran by censors that barely detect your presense!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Those stupid PUSH for water faucets in public restrooms that NEVER keep the water on long enough!
> ...


 same goes for the crappers that constantly flush while your trying to drop a deuce in peace!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

wispering....and people with annoying voices.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Old people driving big cars
Slow drive through windows


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Those colored wire twisty things that come on a loaf of bread. They piss me off in the morning. I can't tell which way I have to turn to get them off.......I HATE THEM!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The seals on new CD's that take forever to open!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Assholes who think theyre tough and keep talking sh*t.

Assholes who think theyre funny and keep talking sh*t.

Fuckin the people who never leave you alone....sometimes I just want to hit them.

People who are losers and think youre their friend.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh and ignorant people....I fuckin HATE ignorant people. Stupid people too but not as much as ignorant and naive fuckers....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Also clear tape!!! Trying to find the begining and when you do, only a part rips off!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

One more...

People that talk forever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

every single person on the road except myself.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

death


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

One of the things I hate most:

taking a dump, then wipe extensively, and then conclude that you're not done yet...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Assholes who think theyre funny and keep talking sh*t.


 Im sure there are some of them on here


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

any thing that gets you in a catch 22

i hate not bein able to do some thing cause this aint done and this aint done cause i cant do that


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

New DVD Boxes, HOW MANY things do we need to hold the CD in place and how f*cking long dose it need to take us to open a new DVD BOX, WTF!?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

sobriety


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

how about when you wash your hands in a public bathroom and then you go to reach for the paper towels and all the water on your hands runs down your f*cking sleeve. PUT THE DAMN THINGS AT WAIST LEVEL!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

scarfish said:


> sobriety


 hell yea







:beer:


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

a skipping CD


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Swamp ass and monkey butt....Do I need to explain?


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

when you get a drink out of the bubbler, when there is harldy no pressure and trying to get a drink is impossible.

also, drivers who is scared of rain and the roads are just fine and have to drive just a little bit to slow. sorry, im a very defensive driver


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

People who talk in your face when they have bad breath and smell like they just smoked a pack of buts.


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

When people eat loudly! OMG I go insane. close your damn mouth!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

when you use the crapped in a hurry and make a big one and its all messy then reach for the toliet paper and there is a 1/2" sheet left on the roll


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Children playing instruments that dont know how to play them, it makes me furious if im trying to study or focus on a serious subject...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

drunk people that can't handle their alchohol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Bible bashers, jesus freaks, those freakin people that pray constantly and think every thing in life happens because of god or jesus or what ever those brain washed morons think..









people that smack there lips when they eat or eat with there mouth open..

people you know that have to constantly try to tell you bullshit stories (that you know are lies) to try to impress you when all they really do is make you like that person less and less..









my ex-girl friend...









windshield wipers that leave streaks...









The DMV..









Going to work...









Paying bills...









people that cant seem to drive teh speed limit, as if there brand new 2004 luxury car cant handle it, step on the gas you pussies...









umm hmm i think that about covers it for now, i feel alittle better now that was fun..


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Bible bashers, jesus freaks, those freakin people that pray constantly and think every thing in life happens because of god or jesus or what ever those brain washed morons think..:rock:
> 
> people that smack there lips when they eat or eat with there mouth open..
> 
> ...


 SO TRUE !!!!

hate the dmv !

If the dmv was a comapny ran by american citizens and not the government, it would be so much more productive. Like most businesses in the US, capitalism rules their status, the harder you work the more you get back. The dmv workers are such slackers and jackasses, but they get away with it because they have job security from the government... im gonna stop, cya guys


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Soccer moms and "sticker racers"...


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

I CAN'T STAND waking up in the morning...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

When you're eating something in public and like an idiot you bite your tongue and your whole body lurches about. The people around you don't know you just bit your tongue, so they just look at you like you're psycho( and explaining to them you just bit your tongue makes you look like more of an idiot)

When you're in public and you walk through a spider's web and you start waving your hands around your head like some retard. And again people can't see you just walked through a spiders web. So all they see is some crazy waving his hands at imaginary things.

People in the fast lane with their left blinker on.

B.O. man who always finds a way to sit next to you.

When drop something at your desk and when you bend over to retrieve it, you smash your head on the bottom of your desk on the way up.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

groups of tourists on my bus in the morning








they're too many


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> When you're eating something in public and like an idiot you bite your tongue and your whole body lurches about.


 lol









How about standing in a bar, and choke on a sip of beer - that must be one of the most embarrasing (and annoying) things that can happen on your way to total







-ness....


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i once had the great idea that i was going to start shaving in the shower, so i bought a cheap fogless mirror at target.

about half way through my shower i realized that the damn thing fogged up all to hell.......

the thing had ONE job and couldnt do it....so frustrating.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

When my internet service goes down. What the hell am I supposed to do?!?! Work?

In America, the left lane is for passing and for faster cars! Why is this so hard? If I ever wreck out or get a vehicular assault charge pinned on me for slamming into somebody, it will be for that!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Eatting or sipping something hot then you suddenly cough and them spewing out all your food to the person in front of you.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Puma said:


> i once had the great idea that i was going to start shaving in the shower, so i bought a cheap fogless mirror at target.
> 
> about half way through my shower i realized that the damn thing fogged up all to hell.......
> 
> the thing had ONE job and couldnt do it....so frustrating.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Ants! Once they find a piece of food in the house they call the troops


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

people with out car insurance ( personal experience), Pills that aren't in gel caps and dissolve in your mouth and taste like rotten ass, christianity bashers, gas prices,when u spend 2 hours downloading this big long thing and at the end of the download, it says cannot open file.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Soccer moms


 i also hate the image of the perfect family

where moms or dads try to make their family as perfect as can be and just seem so good









every hear that song "volvo driving soccor mom" by everclear

"where do all the porn stars go when the lights go out, .....they become volvo driving soccor moms"


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Little kids answering the phone

Eating in the presence of drooling, slobbering babies

Babies

Directional non-users _I'd like to slit their throats_

People so dumb they can't breathe through their own nose

SUV's, mini-vans, and anyone who drives them

For starters...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Little kids answering the phone
> 
> Eating in the presence of drooling, slobbering babies
> 
> ...


 You forgot *PRE-EJACULATION!!!!*


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

How about eating a powdered donut and accidently inhaling the powdered sugar?

Cough city!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

1. When the computer takes forever to load.
2. Opening a CD wrapper.
3. Dripping water faucet @ night.
4. People that drives too slow.
5. Waitng @ the DMV.
6. Little annoying brats.
7. Traffic on a super hot day.
8. Stinky perfumes.
9. Nagging & Fussing
10. When your trying to look for parking and finally sees one, some bastard zoom in before you.
And it goes on and on and on........:laugh:


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Eatting or sipping something hot then you suddenly cough and them spewing out all your food to the person in front of you.


 Speak for yourself







if it havnt been for you, I wouldnt have to go home and change!!


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i hate when you are looking for a link that you JUST looked at the other day and today it says ERROR 404 page does not exist

little whiny kids who are just flat out BRATS

parents who bring their whiny brat kids to movies, plays, etc.

i think its annoying when people use the word "f*ck" in every sentence thinking it makes them tougher

what annoys me most is poeple who think they are "hot shots" or "king sh*t" or act like their sh*t doesnt stink


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sKuz said:


> i think its annoying when people use the word "f*ck" in every sentence thinking it makes them tougher


 i just f***ing it say f*** you little f***er just for my f***ing pleasure and for f***ing fun you f***ing f*** you litte f***er

j/k


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Eatting or sipping something hot then you suddenly cough and them spewing out all your food to the person in front of you.
> ...


Quiet woman!!!! Or else Ill blackmail you and post all the pics of you spewing food out of your mouth and nose!!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

using dental floss I am glad they make those flosser things so that it doesn't tear up your fingers or fall off your fingers. People who act like something they are not. Teenage girls their damn drama talk or if they are to fat and wear skimpy outfits same with guys wearing tight things when they are fat. when someone has dirty old shoes on, bugs the sh*t out of me. When the garbage can is not next to the door because I twist the knob with the paper towel then hold the door open with my foot and throw the papertowel away. A lil bit of my obsessive compulsiveness


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the kid on the smart and final commercials


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

Pseudotropheus said:


> When people eat loudly! OMG I go insane. close your damn mouth!


 hell yea especially at a resturant :nod:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I drive an SUV, I love my truck


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

1. Fart can import cars.








2. Annoying little kids








3. Old people (like 70+) They make me sick








4. People who do EXACTLY or slower then the speed limit








5. Stop signs








6. People who repeat themselves constantly (most likely drunk)








7. People who get every little thing they want (Hiltons)








8. Girls who wait till marriage








9. Girls who cheat 








10. People who have authority but abuse it (Cops, teachers, ect.)








11. Know it alls









and.........

12. PEOPLE WHO TALK IN CAPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

aquarium stores that rip off people...

people that have "no word"..make promises and never keep them(flakes)

gasoline station-wtf? 3 bucks for regular..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow you guys seem to be pissed off at making yourself look like a jerk in public....lol I (INADVERTENTLY) make myself look like a douche regularly....I laugh it off and other people laugh so I'm kinda happy I make them happy.

PESSIMISTIC PEOPLE!!! AND THOSE PARANOID FUCKS! I hate em!

Theyre so annoying thinking the world is out to get them and sh*t.

Oh and fat girls when you can see their rolls and cleavage.

Oh and fat guys when you can see their rolls and cleavage.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

thePACK said:


> aquarium stores that rip off people...
> 
> people that have "no word"..make promises and never keep them(flakes)
> 
> ...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

People who post repeatedly on a thread to say just one thing....its called PM or Instant messenger....don't post your entire freaking conversation on the damn thread!

Telemarketers!

Girls who think they're all that...in reality, you aren't all that, you're just average!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

1. People who get right up in your face when they talk to you ... "close-talkers"
2. People who whisper and talk just loud enought that I can't hear what the prof is saying.
3. Old people who turn left from the right turning lane.
4. People who cut you off and then slow down ... 
5. People with colds who keep sniffing constantly ... blow your damn nose already!
6. People who stop and talk in the middle of the hall while theres like 1000 people who need to get to class...
7. People who wear waaay to much cologne or perfume.
8. People who smoke... I cant wait until saskatchewan goes non-smoking in all public places.

thats all i can think of right now.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

1) ******* that are small and weak that even i could beat the crap out of, they r just so annoying!! AHHHHHHHHH I CANT EVEN STAND THINKING ABOUT THEM
2) people that have seen a movie already and are seeing it a second time with me telling me when a funny part is about to happen or telling me whats going to happen next
3) people who slurp when they drink
4) people who spit constantly
5) people with bad breath who dont realize it
6) people complaining about little things in life that annoy them


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

parents letting their small children cry all throughout my proximity.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Freak'in gf's that dont answer their freak'in cell phones!!!!







Especially when they're on their way to your house and your hungry.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

my wife!


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

I hate pop up adds!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i also hate people who think they can control you (teachers, principle, goverment)


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

When your at a Stop Light on your Motorcycle and the Light wont turn Green.
When your Boss doesnt trust you..


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

People that are constantly late for everything!!!Also people who mistake kindness for weakness,example...at work i gave this guy a ciggeratte 1 time,now everytime i light up he asks for 1 or when you let someone borrow money 1 time,they think they can always borrow from you and never repay.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

a lot of anger venting.


----------

